# The right amount of time



## jfree7997 (Oct 14, 2013)

Is there a certain amount of time one should vist a lodge before asking someone to sign thier petition?


My Freemasonry HD


----------



## crono782 (Oct 14, 2013)

I'd say no. Think of it this way though. How long would you need to know someone before you would agree to be a personal character reference on a job application? Your name is attached to their conduct good or bad. Now put yourself in the requesters shoes. It depends on the lodge and brethren, but you get the gist. As long as it takes for you to feel comfy asking or they offer, hah.  


My Freemasonry HD


----------



## BroBook (Oct 14, 2013)

I am getting ready to be healed I keep seeing posts talking of visiting before joining what is that!!!


My Freemasonry HD


----------



## jfree7997 (Oct 14, 2013)

Understood, i feel comfortable enough just nervous they may say no.


My Freemasonry HD


----------



## dfreybur (Oct 14, 2013)

I suggest asking them when they think they might be comfortable giving you a petition.  Look at the petition and if there isn't one signature already hand it back and ask if they were actually uncomfortable as you notice they didn't sign it.

It's a subtle difference, kind but assertive versus uncertain.


----------



## jfree7997 (Oct 14, 2013)

I have my petition and my father in law has signed it.  Me and two other guys got them at the same time but they had been visiting a bit before me.  I just need to be patient i figure.


My Freemasonry HD


----------



## Brother JC (Oct 14, 2013)

BroBook said:


> I am getting ready to be healed I keep seeing posts talking of visiting before joining what is that!!!


Going by the lodge and hanging out with the members, having dinner before (or after) their meeting, getting to know the men who may be your Brothers.


----------



## dfreybur (Oct 15, 2013)

BroBook said:


> I am getting ready to be healed I keep seeing posts talking of visiting before joining what is that!!!



Before a man becomes a Mason the word "visiting" has its normal meaning.  Go there and have a visit.  After a man becomes a Mason the word "visiting" has a special technical meaning.  Show your credentials, get checked out, pass the tiler, attend a closed meeting.  Context matters - Such messages are to men not yet Masons so the word has its household/street meaning not our internal technical meaning.

Kudos on deciding to heal.  Which GL are to moving to?  http://www.glflamason.org/ GLofFL is the one recognized by UGLE.  http://www.mwuglflorida.org/ Union GL of Florida is the PHA one.  Florida is a straggler state still without PHA recognition - Pray for masonry to prevail there at the next annual communication.


----------



## BroBook (Oct 15, 2013)

dfreybur said:


> Before a man becomes a Mason the word "visiting" has its normal meaning.  Go there and have a visit.  After a man becomes a Mason the word "visiting" has a special technical meaning.  Show your credentials, get checked out, pass the tiler, attend a closed meeting.  Context matters - Such messages are to men not yet Masons so the word has its household/street meaning not our internal technical meaning.
> 
> Kudos on deciding to heal.  Which GL are to moving to?  http://www.glflamason.org/ GLofFL is the one recognized by UGLE.  http://www.mwuglflorida.org/ Union GL of Florida is the PHA one.  Florida is a straggler state still without PHA recognition - Pray for masonry to prevail there at the next annual communication.



Yes going to mwuglfl was wondering did mainstream accepts African Americans also noticed UGLE does not recognize PA of fl but PH of mass does . I was truly prepared before I can only imagine !


My Freemasonry HD


----------



## bupton52 (Oct 15, 2013)

BroBook said:


> Yes going to mwuglfl was wondering did mainstream accepts African Americans also noticed UGLE does not recognize PA of fl but PH of mass does . I was truly prepared before I can only imagine !
> 
> 
> My Freemasonry HD



There are black members of the GLoFL. Also, every PH jurisdiction is in fraternal recognition with each other. The MWPHGL of Mass has no more significance than TX, GA, CA, MI, etc. With the recent recognition agreements between the AASR NJ and SJ we will see how it affects the 9 states that still don't have recognition agreements.


----------



## Brother JC (Oct 15, 2013)

BroBook said:


> was wondering did mainstream accepts African Americans


I certainly hope so...




Myself and the Worshipful Master of Cerrillos Lodge (GLNM). He is one of my best friends and favourite Brothers, and he's been instrumental in raising the bar in our Lodge.


----------



## jfree7997 (Oct 18, 2013)

I got my second signature last night so ill be turning in my petition soon.

My Freemasonry HD


----------

